# new to this



## mtdss1 (Jan 23, 2006)

ive got a question and i hope im in the right place to do so.
i have a 1983 nissan p/u king cab with a z24 motor... 5 speed....
my question is.. what is the average gas mileage?
ive put new plugs, cap, rotor.... bought a new carburator (dat814 i believe) and have ran all the vacuum <including new vacuum hoses> according to the chilton manual. i was hoping for a lil better mileage than im getting... it averages 20 - 24mpg. is this average??
thanks, i hope im in the right place!!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

got me beat.
i get 17-20 ish ( maybe 25-30 Petrol equivalent )
with a much smaller engine. You must drive conservatively.


----------

